# Huges Balls....



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Puff balls that is. Founds these beauts yesterday. Biggest Puff Balls I've ever seen. The largest one weighed in at just under 7 lbs.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! We found a TON of those big puff balls elk hunting in the La Sals in 2013. They were perfectly white/solid inside too, but every single one we tried was so bitter/acrid that we couldn't finish a single bite! 

The little puffballs I find never have that issue, but the texture's just too soft for my tastes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first one that I ever found was the size of a soccer ball, and I actually thought that it was until I got up to it. 

I have never had a larger one that I enjoyed the taste of but ones up to the size of a softball have always seamed to be quite good.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought I saw one like that once got close and it was a hornets nest, backed away fast lol


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

What is a puff ball?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Slockem said:


> What is a puff ball?


Fungus/mushroom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Slockem said:


> What is a puff ball?


Jump on it and you'll see why it's named that!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Nice! We found a TON of those big puff balls elk hunting in the La Sals in 2013. They were perfectly white/solid inside too, but every single one we tried was so bitter/acrid that we couldn't finish a single bite!
> 
> The little puffballs I find never have that issue, but the texture's just too soft for my tastes.


These are very mild and delicious. We have been eating on them for days...steaks, diced with scrambled eggs, hash browns, soup and I still have some left.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Fungus/mushroom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there only one type of puffball or are there some that aren't edible ?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Fungus/mushroom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just googled and did my research on puffballs, I like all types of edible mushrooms so these sound delicious! and I have seen them in the mountains while hunting and passed on them not knowing that they were part of the mushroom family and edible, so I will be in search wild puffballs this season.. thanks for sharing that info


----------

